# Being a groom for the mounted police...



## Charmaine18 (4 February 2010)

Has anyone ever thought about doing this, or actually done it?  I was watching a programme about the mounted police the other day and thinking about how amazing the police horses are, and I think it would be a really cool job to be a groom for them.  Imagine getting to ride those fantastic horses, but not having to ride them into riots!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I wonder if the police pay their grooms better than riding schools, livery yards etc?  I think I'd be quite good at that, especially preparing for ceremonial stuff... I am SUCH a perfectionist about cleaning tack, and will groom a horse for hours on end.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Fairly pointless post really, but it would be interesting to hear from anyone who has worked on a police yard before!


----------



## showjumpinglover (4 February 2010)

GMP (Greater Manchester Police) tend to advertise in H&amp;H. I think they adverise fairly regularly as well.

sorry not much help.


----------



## Charmaine18 (4 February 2010)

Oooh, interesting.  I smell a career opportunity...


----------



## showjumpinglover (4 February 2010)

Was it the mounted branch you were watching by any chance?


----------



## Charmaine18 (4 February 2010)

Hahaa, yeah!


----------



## showjumpinglover (4 February 2010)

I think i have a letter (was going to go up and have a tour around the stables) if you would like a number to ring or anything like that?


----------



## the watcher (4 February 2010)

You are generally expected to have BHS qualifications as well as relevant industry experience, an HGV licence is an advantage. Jobs are occasionally advertised and much sought after.


----------



## Charmaine18 (4 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
You are generally expected to have BHS qualifications as well as relevant industry experience, an HGV licence is an advantage. Jobs are occasionally advertised and much sought after. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I had a feeling this might be the case.  If I decide not to go to uni and to pursue a career with horses instead (totally undecided at the moment!) I will think about applying when I'm trained and experienced enough!


----------



## ladyt25 (4 February 2010)

If you look through the classifieds on H&amp;H (equestrian Jobs) there was a vacancy posted a week or two ago for the mounted police, Think that was the Manchester branch?

The pay didn't look as bad as I thought it'd be either. They did want BHS stages but I guess that's sort of a way to prove you have the horsey knowledge etc. I would imagine there is always a way round this is you are experienced and 'up tp stage 3' level of horse care and riding anyway.

No harm in applying if you are seriously looking in my opinion.


----------



## Gooby (4 February 2010)

http://www.gmp.police.uk/live/recruitv2.nsf/WebJobs/5356C1CE02576FE0802576AA003CF0F0?OpenDocument - advert for the groom position


----------



## millimoo (4 February 2010)

My friends a groom for Manchester police. She loves it.
Originally it was a none riding position but when I last saw her, the Policeman in charge allows the grooms to school them because they ride the horses well.
Don't know much else though.....
She's worked for them for years - so it can't be a bad job


----------



## helloamys (4 February 2010)

My aunty filled and application form in etc but accepted another job before they got back to her.

Myold dad's office (about 9 years ago) used to be on the stables for the Mounted Police and I loved it, he used to take me up and the grooms would show me all the horses and how they fed them etc


----------



## Trubie (4 February 2010)

When I was a PC with Thames valley i went up to Milton keynes to have a look around the yard and chat to the grooms as I wanted to move to the mounted section eventually. The yard was behind the police station and the horses had to be boxed to their turnout which was about 15 mins away.
From what I know (it was 2006) the grooms work shifts (morning and lates), they also travel with the horses when the team are called to any searches, public order situations...they also used to stay over at Ascot week, but I cant be sure the grooms went too. The pay was about £16K I think which included the shift pay.
They wanted at least BHS stage 2, also HGV would be an advantage as the horse box was massive!!!


----------

